# Alutech Teibun Lager Drehmoment



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (19. März 2017)

Hallo,

Welche drehmomente für die Lagern am Teibun. Gibt es unterschiedliche Drehmomente für den Hauptlager und die an der Wippe ?

Schöner Gruss


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (20. März 2017)

Hallo, Antwort von Alutech :
_Fanes und Teibun sind identisch was das alles angeht...ansonsten die T40 Schrauben mit 16Nm anziehen.
Hauptlager bei Teibun und Fanes mit Bolzen Gewinde auf der rechten Seite ( und Bolzensicherung durch Madenschraube ) mit ca 18-120Nm anziehen_​
Beste Grüsse !

Ragnard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahold (21. März 2017)

Ich denke 18-20Nm sind für das Hauptlager ausreichend


----------



## Ralf_T (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Ich kram mal diesen älteren Beitrag hervor. 
Tx40 Schrauben 16Nm. Wirklich alle?
Das sind doch M6/M8. 
Hat jemand eine Anleitung zur Hand (gerne auch ein Link..) Und kann mir sagen welche Drehmomente am Teibun 2.0 Hinterbau für die Titan Schrauben einzuhalten sind.
Horst Link (M6?)
Wippenbolzen (M8)
Dämpfer hinten (M8)
Dämpfer vorne (M6x1,25, Zollgewinde)

Gruß, Ralf


----------

